# nude with light (definitely not work safe!)



## newrmdmike (Nov 10, 2006)

hey guys, this isn't supposed to be glamorous, sort of a blunt nude, its a test shot for some more dramatic ones to come. as i said its just a test shot, i already see alot i'm going to change before reshooting. . . . but its a start i think
c&c welcome







also, do you guys see some bad artifacting, because i do, and its not like that in my jpg, i need to dump picturetrail.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Nov 10, 2006)

I believe for nude shots you need to post a link instead of the actual pic in your post.


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 10, 2006)

Im not a big fan of the tan lines, but there isnt much you can do about that right? lol! Other than that I think its a great start! I cant wait to see the finished product! What is the light in her hand? Its a neat effect!!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 10, 2006)

The least that should be added in the title of a nude is the "Not Work Safe" bit, which I added for you now. 
My German eyes are not offended with this photo so I leave it up to my American mod-colleagues if they insist on the photo to be presented as "link only" or if it can stay right there in the thread.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't think it needs to be a link...the warning is fine. (IMO)

As for the image...to me, it looks too soft.  That might be the small size and JPEG compression though.  The pose looks a little...uncomfortable or unnatural...something like that.

I like where you are going with the light...I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 10, 2006)

sorry about no warning, i never think about that.  also mike, it is pretty soft.  It was super uncomfortable for her(the pose i mean); but i think what i want out of this is to sculpt a model more than just direct one.


----------



## memphis (Nov 11, 2006)

an old trick to get a different sheen --- use corn starch powder --- also, lose the soft focus -- for inspiration, look up some of bob carlos clarke's work

possibly:
www.bobcarlosclarke.com


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks memphis, i think that will help a lot . . . starch powder, just what i needed!


----------

